# Breaking news



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

The covernment today announced that it is changing its emblem from a union jack to a CONDOM because it more accurately reflects the governments political stance.

A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pr*cks and gives you a sense of security while you are actually being..............screwed.
seamus.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you forgot to add, mainly found underfoot.  

cabby


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Do we detect a touch of political bias?

C.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

NOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What ever made you think that.  

cabby

or should that be a Maybe. :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Do we detect a touch of political bias?
> 
> C.


No, it's not political bias it's called common sense. :wink: 
Gary


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

C’mon Seamus give them a chance. They’re only doing what mummy taught them. I’m sure it’s all going to turn out alright, after all they have only been there 10 months. They are allowed a few mistakes. :wink:

Dick


----------

